# Iowa Open 2013?



## Thinkgeek (Jul 31, 2013)

A couple cubers in Iowa were thinking of holding a competition sometime in mid November. Events would probably be 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,3x3 OH, and probably the minxes. It'd be in Cedar Falls, either at Cedar Falls High School, or at the University of Northern Iowa. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 31, 2013)

So you and a couple cubers want a competition in a state where not many cubers live, then you go and think you should have it when there is likely to be snow on the ground and roadways. Not only will people have to travel quite a ways, such as Minneapolis, Illinois, and others, they will be traveling in a possible snow storm. Bad location and bad timing will most likely be the reason for this competition not happening. I also don't know of a delegate very close to there.

EDIT: Also take into consideration the dates you are choosing. Around Thanksgiving could go either way with people having possible family near there and people having family that they are traveling the complete other direction for 2 days before your competition.


----------



## kcl (Jul 31, 2013)

If you can put it in August more people wont have school conflict. But yeah, Minneapolis area would be better IMO. It's more central.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jul 31, 2013)

jokerman5656 said:


> So you and a couple cubers want a competition in a state where not many cubers live, then you go and think you should have it when there is likely to be snow on the ground and roadways. Not only will people have to travel quite a ways, such as Minneapolis, Illinois, and others, they will be traveling in a possible snow storm. Bad location and bad timing will most likely be the reason for this competition not happening. I also don't know of a delegate very close to there.
> 
> EDIT: Also take into consideration the dates you are choosing. Around Thanksgiving could go either way with people having possible family near there and people having family that they are traveling the complete other direction for 2 days before your competition.



^This


----------



## Thinkgeek (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, I hear you. November honestly was a stretch. Would anyone be open to maybe September? Also, I know Iowa isn't the best choice, and most people would rather Minnesota, but Iowa's the best I have right now, and Cubetcha will already be in the Minneapolis area.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 31, 2013)

Your problem is it sounds like non of your friends have been to a competition which means you have absolutely no organizing skills for a competition. 
I really doubt you're going to find a delegate who has absolutely no clue who you are and is willing to let you have a competition.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 1, 2013)

What is your previous competition experience if I might ask?


----------



## kcl (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm open to September, but again. I can't drive down to Iowa if it's in the middle of an early school week. It's perfectly fine in my opinion to have two cube comps in the same city that are a couple weeks apart.. Btw Chris, are you doing Cubetcha this year?


----------



## Thinkgeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Personally I've been to US Nats and Cubetcha, if that's any help


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 1, 2013)

Usually this process starts with contacting a delegate or two.

Well, really it starts with gaining a hefty amount of competition experience, but you know what I mean.


----------



## marvin2699 (Aug 1, 2013)

i live an hour and a half a way and im home schooled so im pretty flexible, if you made this work i would try to come


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 1, 2013)

Or you could do the Ishmam Mirza Method 

Summary of thread:

I wanted to host Maryland competitions but I didn't have enough experience in past WCA comps, so I organized an unofficial competition. It went very well, which convinced Bob, Tim, Kian, and Felix that I could handle official competitions (with their generous help and support, of course). Now I've organized two official events and look forward to organizing more 

Edit:

I recommend having the unofficial one next spring when the weather is nice and people aren't as busy. It may seem like it'll never come, but you can compensate the time gap by attending more competitions and getting acquainted with delegates, fellow competitors, and the general work that goes into running a competition.

Hope things go well in the future


----------



## ultimate enemy (Aug 1, 2013)

I live near the Twin Cities, but might be able to make it if my parents drive me. Whether the competition is official or not I would like to go.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 4, 2013)

I would be interested in going as live pretty close. I don't actually mind if it is held in November/December, but it will be tough to get a decent amount of people to come.


----------

